# 나시에다



## idialegre

Hi Everybody. In the novel 레몬 by 권여선, a boy is asked to describe what a girl was wearing. He replies,

나시에다 반바지 입었다고...

I know that 나시 is a sleeveless shirt (like a tank top, I guess), but I don't understand 나시에다. Could someone explain it?

Thanks!


----------



## SeasnailSalad

'A에다 B를 입다' is a casual way of stating 'wear A (in the upper body) and B (in the lower body),' which is another way of 'A에/랑/와/하고 B를 입다.' The example would be '[흰 티에, 흰 티랑, 흰 티와 -- optional, '흰색 티셔츠(a white t-shirt)'] 청바지를 입다' if you were wondering its formal version of saying it.

Also, I noticed that the sentence is written in the reported speech. So it seems to follow the form of '(누군가가) A에다 B(를) 입었다고 (말했다).' On top of that, the verb 입다's past tense makes the sentence as 'A에다 B(를) 입었다'고 (= He replies she was wearing a sleeveless shirt and shorts). 

I just wanted to add one more thing on this. If you came across 'A 위에다 B를 입다,' it means 'wear B on top of A, like "I'd better wear this jacket on top of the sweater."


----------



## idialegre

SeasnailSalad said:


> 'A에다 B를 입다' is a casual way of stating 'wear A (in the upper body) and B (in the lower body),' which is another way of 'A에/랑/와/하고 B를 입다.' The example would be '[흰 티에, 흰 티랑, 흰 티와 -- optional, '흰색 티셔츠(a white t-shirt)'] 청바지를 입다' if you were wondering its formal version of saying it.
> 
> Also, I noticed that the sentence is written in the reported speech. So it seems to follow the form of '(누군가가) A에다 B(를) 입었다고 (말했다).' On top of that, the verb 입다's past tense makes the sentence as 'A에다 B(를) 입었다'고 (= He replies she was wearing a sleeveless shirt and shorts).
> 
> I just wanted to add one more thing on this. If you came across 'A 위에다 B를 입다,' it means 'wear B on top of A, like "I'd better wear this jacket on top of the sweater."


완전 명확하게 설명해주셔서 정말 고맙습니다!


----------



## lkjhg811

idialegre said:


> I know that 나시 is a sleeveless shirt (like a tank top, I guess)


You're right.


idialegre said:


> , but I don't understand 나시에다. Could someone explain it?


The "나시에다" means roughly "with 나시".
The "에다" in "나시에다" means roughly "with".


----------



## idialegre

lkjhg811 said:


> You're right.
> 
> "나시에다" means roughly "with 나시".
> The "에다" in "나시에다" means roughly "with".


----------



## idialegre

감사합니다!


----------

